
DoorDash will change controversial tipping model - cryptozeus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/24/doordash-changes-tipping/
======
oriel
I have and have had regular conversations with the delivery folk about this
topic, and even as recently as last week they still don't see any difference
in their tip. As a result I switched to putting in 0 tip and giving cash when
I have it, and have significant confirmation that a large number of people in
my area do something similar.

------
EduardLev
One question I had from the beginning is, how much of this problem was
cultural? That is, would this same policy have met with similar resistance in
other countries, or does America have a singular belief in the fact that one
ought to be explicitly rewarded for ones effort? The issue as quoted in the
article seems to be that users were outraged that their tips did not go
directly to the drivers. However, they did not accept the explanation that
this system paid more drivers more money (at least according to the company’s
statements). It seems almost selfish that we would value our individual
contributions that highly that we would risk punishing drivers. What do others
think?

~~~
levythe
I'm American born and raised. I find tipping as it has become in America to be
abhorrent. It's purported to be a bonus for good service, but if I'm given
poor service, the social expectation is that I still add at least 15% in tips
or I'm stingy and rude. It's never even considered that perhaps the one paying
my waiters is the stingy, rude one. Hiding an additional mandatory fee and
enforcing it through social dynamics between two people who experience it as
something entirely different from what it is purported to be while continuing
to insist it's just a bonus is simply rotten. Tips should not be an
expectation, and if it takes doing away with them entirely to separate
ourselves from that expectation, so be it.

------
BoiledCabbage
1 So it looks like DoorDash still hasn't done anything about it.

2\. " __The company isn’t releasing all the details yet __, but the key change
is that “Dashers’ earnings will increase by the exact amount a customer tips
on every order.” "

Why does it take months to strategize this out. If it were as simple as,
"we're not doing our previously crappy behavior" it seems like they'd announce
it in that presser. The fact that there are "details" leads me to think
they're just looking for another weasely way to keep the same behavior.

------
gamblor956
This article is from July...

